# Dell 5100 System Restore



## trevor2ar (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a Dell Inspiron 5100, running XP, that Is pretty bogged down and I haven't been using it for a while. I'd like to clean it off and let my kids use it for school work. THe problem is that the restore points do not go back far enough for me to get a good clean from the normal system resore. Can someone tell me how to do a full system restore to get it back to the original facotry settings. Thanks!

TM


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

save what stuff you want in the way of docs/pics to a floppy/cd/usb stick and have the dell restore disk in the cd and follow the prompts as it boots to the cd.

i would recommend removing any partitions, then creating partition/s you need, format ntfs(you will lose data) and after formatting/install, you will have a clean install.

depending what's on the cd, you may need to get drivers for the 5100 from dell for the chipset/video adapter/sound/ethernet.

i put the on a usb stick when i needed to do teh same thing to my son's dell desktop.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dell should have sent you a restore CD with your order that will restore the computer to it's factory state. If you don't have one, just contact Dell and they will ship you one.


----------



## trevor2ar (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a bunch of reinstallation disks for Windows and Dell system stuff, but not a restore cd. I did a restore on my parents' computer where there was an option to do a full restore from hitting f11 as it booted. If I can't do it that simply on this laptop, I'll have to contact dell. thanks!


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

On my Dell it's F8 on bootup.


----------

